# How to deal with...



## planehazza (Jan 25, 2018)

...friends that just don't get it?

A friend of mine (she's fit, so all is forgiven) wrote 'clean me' in the dirt on the back of my car. I didn't tell her off but inside I died a little.

Then another friend's hubby was giving me jip about car cleaning after I was telling them why sponges are bad. 

There's no winning. How do you explain why you take detailing to the level you do? My simple answer is that it's my car and I enjoy doing it


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I get the same issues, I kind of just keep stum as it’s easier that way.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The fit friend, well, donkey punch might work.

.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

you can only explain so many times


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> The fit friend, well, donkey punch might work.
> 
> .


:lol::lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Each to their own bud - I just talk and discuss with those that want to know and don't to those that don't / think they know better...

Was just chatting with one of the software engineers that was visiting last week and we got on to cars and the usual comment from the background as said about me cleaning them (which I don't mind) and he asked me loads of questions and we had a really good chat - he's going to e-mail me when he picks his new car up in a couple of months about product options and what he has / could do with getting, but I wouldn't have talked to him / discussed any of this had he not brought it up 

Just go with the flow...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

This is the reason why I don’t have any friends


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

People that don’t use the handles when they close the door.... :wall:


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

The equivalent is when people tell me they play golf..............I mean, whats the point of that?


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Barbel330 said:


> The equivalent is when people tell me they play golf..............I mean, whats the point of that?


Getting away from everyone who doesn't.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Ugh, I've had sooooo much of this lately it's unreal! I was in work the other day when one of my colleagues spotted a couple of spray bottles under my desk that I use to clean my car (something I do during lunch). She then decided to announce to my whole team, in all seriousness, that "cleaning your car can't be a hobby". Needless to say I kept my calm as best I could and just let it fly.

What really saddened me was a couple of days later when I told my partner about what happened, expecting her to say something like "that was really rude of her". Unfortunately, she flatly agreed with my colleague and that left me a bit speechless. The rest of that commute I was probably a bit quiet, let's say.

I sorta feel now like I basically have to keep my hobby a secret and can't share anything about something I'm passionate about with my life partner and mother of my child! It's a little ridiculous.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

My friends just know that its a hobby of mine and I enjoy it. Its my way to unwind. Some people like a drink, some smoke, some go jogging, some collect stamps. I enjoy detailing and everyone around me knows that, half dont get it and half are quite interested in it.

Its a hobby like any other.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Most of the time I 'agree' with such comments, and sometimes even take the mickey out of myself to keep the peace, but other times I think NO! why should I?

It's my hobby (or one of them, anyway) so what right has anyone to deride it?

One of my neighbours has a similar car to mine, and one day as she was driving past, she stopped, and said "your car's in much better condition than mine"........

How do you respond to that - politely?


----------



## pug206 (Apr 17, 2016)

Danjc said:


> People that don't use the handles when they close the door.... :wall:


Or hit the sill with there feet when getting out :doublesho


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

planehazza said:


> ...friends that just don't get it?
> 
> A friend of mine (she's fit, so all is forgiven) wrote 'clean me' in the dirt on the back of my car.
> Maybe it was an invite to give her a good soaping!


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Same as most. Most of my mates just know it’s what I’m into. 
There’s 2 other guys at work that are more into than me & we often chat/share info and products between ourselves. 
There’s a bit of banter about it from others but (as also mentioned) I reply with ‘yeah lets stand in windy, rainy mowed field and hit a little ball into a hole with an expensive stick for the sake of it’
My neighbours comment about ‘doing there’s next’ and I politely smile and then pretty much ignore them and carry on usually. 
It’s just a bit of a hobby that’s rewarding and relaxes me


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

When I had my last Volvo I got sick of asking for help with the car. As I cannot do it all myself I had to ask for weekly, sometimes monthly help. Moan moan moan. It isn't a hobby, yadda yadda yadda

So I left it for 3 months without cleaning it. She was so sick of it she asked me to wash it as she'd ruined her coat walking past it. 

Winner!


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I get ribbed a bit at work, but you know what? I don't give a stuff. I'm a grumpy sod and they can just sod off.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Barbel330 said:


> The equivalent is when people tell me they play golf..............I mean, whats the point of that?


Oh crap, I play golf as well as detail :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why we are all on this forum, we understand each other, forget the rest, your wasting your valuable time with those non believers. :detailer:


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Convert them to our world, I got my boss into detailing and he keeps asking me for more tips! I need to get him on here!


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

robwils said:


> Oh crap, I play golf as well as detail :lol:


It's ok, I'm a fisherman, yet another pointless hobby 😂


----------



## shelton (Jul 24, 2017)

I was a local wine bar with my waifu and mentioned that I work at Soft99. The proprietor started talking about his hobby, mentioned his weekly wash routine usually takes around 2-3 hours.

Then the women around us started saying how they just _don't get it_... 
I just pointed out how much time and money _women_ spend on beautification and they were all


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I usually just say something like “your car is the second most expensive thing you’ll ever buy, you should look after it” lots of people just see them as a tool though.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I just say, have a look at your car in bright sunlight or under lights of petrol station at night. All those scratches and swirls are what I don't have. 

I play golf too so I have twice the explaining to do😂


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't you just love all the daily adages, "you missed a bit" or "you'll clean all the paint off" " you're not cleaning it again are you?"

Usually from some anorak off to do a bit of train spotting or sweeping the yard on SWMBO's orders.

Sometimes I bite down so hard I swear my tongue bleeds.:devil:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Danjc said:


> People that don't use the handles when they close the door.... :wall:


This...

Wife never uses then handles and fingers marks galore on the piano black trim. :wall:


----------



## neil8 (Oct 23, 2017)

When they slide down the leather side bolster when getting in...... and normally whilst wearing trousers with something 'catchy' on it


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Worried about what folk say at work? No no no, you need to do what I used to do. Take the opposite path and be the one saying the stuff at work.

Being eccentric and joking about was par for the course at my last place. The more the merrier.

Make up your own words/dialect.

Do weird stuff. Even if it's only walking around the office with no shoes on.

Be that guy.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

MickCTR said:


> I usually just say something like "your car is the second most expensive thing you'll ever buy, you should look after it" lots of people just see them as a tool though.


^^ This. A car costs a lot of money and to me it's something that should be cherished and cared for. Like I do with my house too. I know it's each to their own but I really don't get how someone can spend so much money on a car and treat it so poorly.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

pxr5 said:


> ^^ This. A car costs a lot of money and to me it's something that should be cherished and cared for. Like I do with my house too. I know it's each to their own but I really don't get how someone can spend so much money on a car and treat it so poorly.


Because it's easy. It's easy to take your car to a hand car wash, I used to get angry and frustrated when I saw people go there but now I just let it go. No point trying to tell these people because most of them are not interested and lease there cars anyway.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

mangove21 said:


> Because it's easy. It's easy to take your car to a hand car wash, I used to get angry and frustrated when I saw people go there but now I just let it go. No point trying to tell these people because most of them are not interested and lease there cars anyway.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Like I said each to their own. But the way I see it, if someone spends 10, 20, 30...+ K on anything (or is responsible on a lease car, or a house mortgage), it should be cherished. I've got a nice Tag watch that cost quite a bit. I wouldn't chuck it in the dishwasher if it needs a clean. I've worked hard my whole life from aged 17 and what I buy I think I've earned and deserved it and I had very little when I was growing up. So I look after and cherish what I own, whatever that is. I think most people on this site are like this.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Try doing my job as a chauffeur!

Clients close the door using the window!, clonk the sills as they get in. Ooo, this is nice and clean, and then feel the need to touch the silver dashboard trim with their grubby paw prints. 

They lift their luggage out the boot, if it’s heavy, i don’t even bother. But then they clonk the bumper as they yank the luggage out.

They use the provided bottle of water, crack open the top, and leave it in the cubby hole in the door, they pinch a sweet, again, leave the wrapper in the cubby hole.

And don’t even get me started when they use a tissue!!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

A mate at work is an active member on here so I get to chat detailing freely which is good but apart from that I don't bother as it would probably just bore anybody else and I respect that as we are all into different things. I bet many of us on here probably have other interests/hobbies outside of detailing. 
Makes it worth it though when you pick up your car after its service and the body and paint inspection has this comment 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Danjc said:


> A mate at work is an active member on here so I get to chat detailing freely which is good but apart from that I don't bother as it would probably just bore anybody else and I respect that as we are all into different things. I bet many of us on here probably have other interests/hobbies outside of detailing.
> Makes it worth it though when you pick up your car after its service and the body and paint inspection has this comment
> 
> 
> ...


Testament to the care we take over our vehicle. Nice one!


----------



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

Naddy37 said:


> Try doing my job as a chauffeur!
> 
> Clients close the door using the window!, clonk the sills as they get in. Ooo, this is nice and clean, and then feel the need to touch the silver dashboard trim with their grubby paw prints.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're in the right profession?!


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

pxr5 said:


> Like I said each to their own. But the way I see it, if someone spends 10, 20, 30...+ K on anything (or is responsible on a lease car, or a house mortgage), it should be cherished. I've got a nice Tag watch that cost quite a bit. I wouldn't chuck it in the dishwasher if it needs a clean. I've worked hard my whole life from aged 17 and what I buy I think I've earned and deserved it and I had very little when I was growing up. So I look after and cherish what I own, whatever that is. I think most people on this site are like this.


Yes I agree with you but most of the population aren't like that sadly. In there eyes if it shines then great. Thats all they want, they don't see the swirls.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------

